# Boats on swamp people



## ShawnD (Jan 26, 2019)

Anyone know brand of boats they use on swamp people?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 26, 2019)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=20844


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 27, 2019)

I never really payed  that close of attention to the exact boats they are using. However probably 99% of the commercial fisherman down here are using custom built aluminum boats.

Boat builders around here are a dime a dozen, however, We are fortunate to have at least a handful of very highly skilled boat builders in south Louisiana. The boats they are putting out are built to last a lifetime and perform well.

Going by Troy Landry's location, I'd say he might likely have a boat built by Scully's or Hanko's custom built boats, or  he may even have a family member himself that builds them.


http://scullysaluminumboats.com/

http://hankos.com/

Charles Leonard Boat Builders


----------



## Browniez (Jan 27, 2019)

They have some killer rides.

It’s interesting too because the name on the boat doesn’t mean a ton. I have a 2001 custom Weldbilt 17’ mod v tunnel. Heck of a boat.

Lonewolf maybe you could give me some insight, but I think they were sold at some point and went to crap. Seems like about 2006-2007 people started having a ton of problems.

I’ve smacked mine on endless rocks running shoals and have been hard pressed to dent it.


----------



## little rascal (Jan 27, 2019)

They use a ProDrive Boat & motor on there sometimes as well as Gatortail.
http://forum.gon.com/attachments/100_2736-jpg.273101/



Browniez said:


> I have a 2001 custom Weldbilt 17’ mod v tunnel. Heck of a boat.


Are you running a prop or jet?
I'd like to have a 16-17 ft. vented prop tunnel to run the river my PD works great I just don't make a lot of long runs.


----------



## Browniez (Jan 27, 2019)

little rascal said:


> Are you running a prop or jet?
> I'd like to have a 16-17 ft. vented prop tunnel to run the river my PD works great I just don't make a lot of long runs.



I run a Jet, nothing else makes sense for me. I usually like to start fishing where my old prop boat had to stop.

The fishing just always seems better once you get to where 98% of people have to stop.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 27, 2019)

Browniez said:


> They have some killer rides.
> 
> It’s interesting too because the name on the boat doesn’t mean a ton. I have a 2001 custom Weldbilt 17’ mod v tunnel. Heck of a boat.
> 
> ...




Unfortunately, I  don't really have any insight about the history of Weldbilt boats.  I'm sure they were originally great boats, and many times, after a buyout, the quality goes down.

It's quite possible, a couple of the local builders here may have been approached about selling out at some point too. I'm sure the first thing that would happen, is the new company owners will try to find a way to cut a few corners, increase profits, and quality would go out the door.  I'm glad most have remained as individual builders...


----------



## Jon Boat Papa (Jan 27, 2019)

Outside of the Mudboat Jon’s & their surface drives, most are using alloy work skiffs for the carrying capacity. 
Many choices in LA, in addition to Scully’s & Hanko’s, there’s Gaudet’s, MetalShark, and American Aluminum Alloy (Gravois).
If you’ve never poked around a Plate Alloy Boat, you may not be able to appreciate how different they are from say a BPS model. And consequently, all of those builders can build it out most anyway you like.


----------



## littlejon (Jan 27, 2019)

I seen a episode where they talked about a local boat builder they used for their specific needs


----------



## devolve (Feb 3, 2019)

Uncle J


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 3, 2019)

One of the guys on the show makes custom boats, don't remember if it was Bruce or Junior.


----------



## little rascal (Feb 3, 2019)

It was Bruce's brother in law. He actually got bombarded with orders for boats thanks to the show. That's why you never saw him anymore. Bruce married into the family. They run a Gator Farm too. Bruce does most of the work.
Junior can't make nothing but dinner!


----------

